# swiss chalet harveys went to pepsi why?



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

grrrrrrrrrr

swiss chalet / harveys changed from coke to pepsi products!

Now I have to get a 7up with my damn chicken pepsi bleh!

dumb move if you ask me I wonder how many compliants they are getting?

anyone know if the rest of the cara foods resturants did this as well?

swiss chalet if you want to add a drink to your menu do me a favour and get a milk shake already I mean ya got ice cream sundaes comming out the back for lil/big kids all the time

shoe and the bring back coke campain


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Did you ever stop to consider both coke and pepsi are equally bad for you? Not healthy drinks at all.

A healthy diet never includes the sugar overdose both products give you.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

on the subject of food, did you guys hear pizza pizza is opening up a place called chicken chicken?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

no, no


----------



## IronMac (Sep 22, 2003)

Why? Some salesperson got a big commission because he managed to get Cara Foods to switch over.


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

*Pepsi in Newfoundland*

Newfoundlanders are still officially running a boycott of Coke products since the 90s.

Why? Because coke closed up a bottling/canning facility here and the Pepsi facility run by Browning Harvey is unionized. If someone brings a coke product to a union event they get slapped up the side of the head prett quick and told not to do it again.

So when I order a rum and coke, lot's of times bar owners will say, "It's Pepsi, that okay?" And I'm like, "Damn, right it is."


I think Quebecois favour pepsi over coke as well. But one poster was right in saying that both of 'em are pretty nasty for you.


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

I've always been a Coke fan, but mostly because I felt I had to.

Pepsi tastes way better.

And Sinc: you're right: pop is BAD for you. I need to cut down!!!!


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Coke and Pepsi rule the world don't they??? I try not to support such conglomerites, too big and powerful, fight the Man!


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

Finally, I can get a decent drink at Swiss Chalet or Harvey's!


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

I'm with you Vinnie Cappuccino. Give me a cappuccino anytime. Did it every occur to you that Coke and Pepsi might actually be the same company? I'm not saying it is - just something that I've wondered about. Both are equally bad for you and even if they weren't, I'm not interested in supporting such huge corporations.


----------



## shoe (Apr 6, 2005)

I find it kinda funny that basically the #1 and 2 BOTTLED drinks get so much flack here.

If no one thinks its good for you whos buying the stuff? why is it served at every resturant, convience store and gas station? sold at every grocery store ( has its own isle and pyramids of it usually on display up front)

as far as being good or bad for ya Im pretty sure we all dont drink pop all day long 1 after another or maybe we do?

shoe


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm waiting for places to start offering me Fresca!  I'm not holding my breath.

As for Pepsi/Coke... it doesn't matter to me. As long as they have iced tea, I'm happy. I VERY rarely drink regular pop. I do however like diet Coke with lime. Tasty, and not quite as bad for you.

As to this:


> If no one thinks its good for you whos buying the stuff? why is it served at every resturant, convience store and gas station? sold at every grocery store ( has its own isle and pyramids of it usually on display up front)


Am I the only one who noticed a huge increase in non-pop offerings in the past 1-2 years? McD has Nestea and Fruitopia, Wendy's has Lipton and Lemonade, most places now have a couple of different choices. Perhaps people are wising up?

A7


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

It's probably because most of them are Coffee or Tea drinkers. 

I never liked the taste of Coffee so I stayed with Pepsi to get my caffeine fix. It would explain why Tim's is so busy these days.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

Remember. it's just a drink, People can live without it, what I take issue with is that these are such huge companies and the world does not need them. Remember when Pepsi lit Michael Jackson's hair on fire! haha Now that was funny!


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Well, shoe, if you're still eating Cara foods products and still purchasing a drink with that, I don't think it'll make a bit of difference how much you complain. Somehow, I have a hunch that whatever increase in profit margin on the pop they got when Pepsi got them to switch more than compensates for the extra complaint calls they get... if any.

A quick look at Cara's website shows they their restaurants (the ones that serve pop: Swiss Chalet, Harvey's, Milestones, Kelsey's, Outback, Montana's) serve over 120,000,000 people per year. Let's say 85% of those patrons buy a pop. That's 102,000,000 pops sold per year. Assume a 1 cent difference in profit.

$102,000,000 x $0.01 = $1,020,000

For a million bucks, you afford a lot of complaints about pop from people who continue to buy it.


----------



## Wolfshead (Jul 17, 2003)

a7mc said:


> I do however like diet Coke with lime. Tasty, and not quite as bad for you.


Not quite as bad for you?!!!! Have you heard of Aspertame and what it does to your brain? You're better off with the sugar. Also, just because something is offered to you, i.e. on supermarket aisles, doesn't mean you have to drink it. I don't care what adults do to themselves but I think they should think about what they're putting in their kids' bodies.


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

We should all try to limit our consumption of these kind of products. I think that would be good for society as a whole, Healthy children mean a healthy future, or at least a better chance at it. And do you really want these kind of corporations to have more money?? pfft, NO!


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

Subway switched from Pepsi to Coke not too long ago...


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I wonder if Jared was bothered by this!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Hey maybe we should drink Canada Dry Ginger Ale instead! Its fits our heritage.... (i listen to the radio a darn good lot more than I drink pop)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

AppleAuthority said:


> Hey maybe we should drink Canada Dry Ginger Ale instead! Its fits our heritage.... (i listen to the radio a darn good lot more than I drink pop)


It too, is loaded with sugar. I do however like a wee bit of Canada Dry Club Soda with a dram of scotch.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

I generally drink pop about on average three glasses give or take a week. I prefer a creamy chocolate milkshake or one of DQ's new caramel cappuccino things (I can't remember what they are called, but they are extremely good)


----------



## Vinnie Cappuccino (Aug 20, 2003)

I Believe you are speaking of the DQ "Moolatte", Looks yummy, but dairy aint no friend of mine!!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Yep that's the one!


----------

